# Rigging Schedule 40 Pipe



## JimHaver (Jun 28, 2012)

Dead Thread back to life:
We have to hang a schedule 40 1.5" pipe from an airwall track.
The airwall hangers are rated at 500#, and are the correct ones for this track.
http://airwallhangers.com/specs/TITAN XL40 - 2011.pdf

2 methods proposed:
1. remove the eye from the bottom of the airwall hanger, remove the bolt from a c-clamp, screw the c-clamp onto the airwall hanger bolt. The c-clamp is now upside-down, compared to how it is normally used to hang a light from a batten. Lay the pipe into the c-clamps, snug up the bolts.
2. keeping the eye on the airwall hanger, attach a shackle to the eye, use the shackle to connect a batten clamp, hold the pipe in the batten clamp.

I prefer method 2, but was told method 1 "would be fine".

and.... discuss!

**MOD Note** Posts moved from Lighting Forum.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Are C-clamps rated?*


JimHaver said:


> Dead Thread back to life:
> We have to hang a schedule 40 1.5" pipe from an airwall track.
> The airwall hangers are rated at 500#, and are the correct ones for this track.
> http://airwallhangers.com/specs/TITAN XL40 - 2011.pdf
> ...



I've done both, sometimes you need the space that only #1 can give you. 

However what I really like is a Light Source Airwall Hanger cheeseboroughed to a pipe. 4 inch Mega-Airwall Hanger


----------



## cbrandt (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Are C-clamps rated?*

I have some steel low profile airwall hangers that I use regularly, that just have a tapped hole in them. Often they have eyebolts screwed into them for cable picks, but occasionally we screw a half coupler directly into it, for a pipe, or just to get the cable pick that much closer to the ceiling. I would check what kind of c clamp you're using, some are actually load rated, and others are only rated "for 1 fixture". Do a quick search for lots of discussion on that topic.


----------



## JimHaver (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Are C-clamps rated?*


cbrandt said:


> I would check what kind of c clamp you're using, some are actually load rated, and others are only rated "for 1 fixture".


Mega-Clamp is the c-clamp of choice, rather than the cast-iron variety.


----------

